

A codified set of the Builder's, Crafter's, Maker's Rules - aarghh
http://wondermark.com/tink8/ 

======
p4bl0
When reading this I feel like it's what I think about software. The only point
where it doesn't work is the one entitled "if it has screws, they shall be
turned", but still, it's a perfectly good metaphore.

